

Screen Scraper - entrepreneurial

Looking for someone who can write code to "scrape" data from websites. Comment if able/interested. I have money.
======
julianc
I'll be launching a web scraping platform soon, currently in private beta. Let
me know what you need and we can talk about it, you can find my email in my
profile comments.

------
gspyrou
I am able & interested , mail is at my profile.

